# Pretty heads (arab style/dishy)



## nootka (Sep 30, 2005)

I realize there are as many definitions of a gorgeous, extremely beautiful head on a horse as there are horses, but I'd love to see those really dishy heads w/the big eyes, little muzzles, you know, the "wanna be" Arab look....?

Please share details such as bloodlines and maybe pics of them as a foal and then grown (if you have them).

Here's my prettiest head, at least I think so:







Lailah as a weanling...pretty head, IMO...but not breathtaking.






Here she is all grown up...again, her head is pretty, but not quite as amazing as I would like to have...






Side view.

her daughter, Lark, has a pretty little head, too, but smaller eyes. Her head is more dishy...and here SHE is:






No grown up pics, yet, but you can sorta see the pretty...

Liz M.


----------



## Songcatcher (Sep 30, 2005)

This is not the best shot, and she has not been groomed, but I think this is the prettiest head I have on a horse.

High Tops Hannah






Sired by SBH Jack Be Silver out of Fairytails Harmony. 58 horses in her pedigree including LOTS of Dels, Dell Tera, Komokos, NFC, East Acres, Jandts, Stouts, and Hobby Horses.






This one is not quite as Araby, but I think she is still nice.

Gem Dandys TJ






By Dandys Little Bit of Thunder and out of KV Velvet Reflections. She goes back to Bond Showboy, Komokos, Flying W Farms, and Vant Huttenest breeding.


----------



## EAD Minis (Sep 30, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Well personaly I love my Roy boys head.I dont know what it is...I think its the ears and the eyes!![/SIZE]






[SIZE=14pt]Sry dont have better pic of head!!My digi camera broke!![/SIZE]


----------



## lyn_j (Sep 30, 2005)

This is my Sillouette.... Please excuse the tooth bumps on the bottom. She looks just like my old arab mare Sedonia.









Lyn


----------



## Shelley (Sep 30, 2005)

I think our yearling filly, Kissi has an Araby head...











Shelley


----------



## Aubrey715 (Sep 30, 2005)

Pretty heads are what I look at first when I see horses. Here is one of my past show horses that is now one of our broodmares. Her name is Gander Hill Legacys Fanci Feather. She has one of the most exotic heads I have seen. Lee Crutchfield(my cousin) had a fit over how pretty she is. He came close to buying her from us. This picture of her is at a show in Liberty when she was 2 years old.






Here is also another picture of her.






Here is one of our foals from this year out of Sids Rebel son Lucky Four Rebels Reno, a supreme halter champion. His name is Gander Hill Renos Honor. He just has such a beautiful head. He is abouot a month old in this picture. He was very mature for his age.






Here is one more of our foals from this year. He was just born a month and half ago. We made these pictures last week. His name is Gander Hill Dapper Dan's Davie. He is a son of a Grand Champion Driving Horse.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2005)

l love the head and neck on You Mister.





This is Showoff as a child.


----------



## Dr. Pam (Sep 30, 2005)

SR Midnight Radiance (05 colt)






SR Blue Elegance (05 filly)


----------



## wwminis (Sep 30, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Here's a nice little Arab head! This is National Champion NFCS Quicksilver![/SIZE]






[SIZE=14pt]And here's his grandson WW Miniatures Heza Silver Bullet aka (BB)[/SIZE]






[SIZE=14pt]And here's Quicksilver's 05 daughter Silver Cinderella![/SIZE]






[SIZE=14pt]Here's another, Sultans Magic Image our 05 colt![/SIZE]






[SIZE=14pt]Here's another Sultan's 04 filly VanilaCreme (Creamy)[/SIZE]






[SIZE=14pt]and one more, this is the son of Quicksilver and sire of Heza Silver Bullett (BB)[/SIZE]

25" W W Heza Silver Star!


----------



## minimule (Sep 30, 2005)

Like this?


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Sep 30, 2005)

I think my colt has a pretty head....it isnt the best dishy head, but I really like it.

*Two of these pics are blurry, but you get the idea










-Kris


----------



## RavenHawk000 (Sep 30, 2005)

We love Araby heads ...................

Jones' Simply Dazzling






Here's our main stallion.......AF Black Majesty






Here's my filly.....Jones' Majestic Serendipity






Here's Jones' Majestic Ultimate Victory






Here's Jones' Majestic Alabama Slammer






Here's our little girl.....Jones' Majestic DeJa Blue ( with Peas' (Danielle Hill or Reece Family) little girl Jordan)






What a great topic!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2005)

Forgot the baby he



also has a dishy face.


----------



## Miniv (Sep 30, 2005)

Okay, Liz. Take a look.

Photo Number one is of our 18 year old stallion, Sooner State Raider Light.

Photo Number two is of a daughter of BOND BROWN BETTY (by our Buckaroo grandson). Now if we took this little girl's dam (who she obviously looks just like) and crossed it with Raider for next year, what do you think???















MA


----------



## Miniv (Sep 30, 2005)

Okay, I'm a roll here......And here is an example of our "B" size breeding program --

Photo Number One is our stallion Bristol El Dorado showing off his profile, right out of pasture at our old ranch.

Photo Number Two is an example of one of his boys.....











MA


----------



## Dona (Oct 1, 2005)

All of my CockRobin x Missy foals had pretty little dishy heads.





This one is Kickapoo's Gypsy Rose


----------



## bluerogue (Oct 1, 2005)

I have a colt that would qualify... he's got an extreme Arab type head. But I don't have a website, so can't post pics.


----------



## minimama (Oct 1, 2005)

Oooooo I love this thread!!! I love heads!!! Here are my most extreme (Animal Planet anyone??? LOL)






Tibbs Zephyr Buck Too

a Buckeroo Grandson






Our filly from this year, Gypsy Winds Sunday Best






Our yearling girl, WCF Buckeyes Tiny Echo

And our MOST Extrmeme!!!!!!!!!






Lucky Four Snowmans Irressistable (Dolly)

These are actually four of my favorites too.


----------



## horsehug (Oct 1, 2005)

Here are just a few of mine that I love 

Susan O.

HHHs Dixie Chick......daughter of Vega Light Vant Huttenest and HHHs Slick chick






HHH Callie and HHH Champagne Before Sunset.....Bar Bar E, Soats, and Fallabella breeding






HHHs Cream of the Crop......Winks, Shadow Oaks, Chianti breeding






HHH Touchdowns Short Yardage.....Buckeroo, Chianti, Vega Light Vant Huttnenest breeding






Susan O.


----------



## nootka (Oct 1, 2005)

Keep 'em coming! There are some gorgeous heads posted here....

RavenHawk, those are certainly some drool-worthy noggins....love the handle, too, btw.

My mare in my avatar is named Raven Star and if she had had a colt this year, he would have likely been Raven Hawk. 

Instead she was a Raven's Lark.

*LOL*

Dona, your Nickelodeon is another one I think of in the extreme dishy head category though I know you no longer own him, he is still very much one that I dream about being able to breed to, if only he were closer!

Lailah would like a date, she says.

Liz M.


----------



## Lacey (Oct 1, 2005)

Goodness! So many pretty heads!!!

Nicole, I just love Dazzling




!

Here are a couple of mine that I think have pretty heads. Some are dishy and some aren't real dishy but short and just pretty to look at (at least I think so






).

Night Calls- this mare is the most exotic headed mare I have ever seen (she is more extreme than this picture shows)






Adara- not super dishy but still pretty in my opinion






Desi- not super dishy but still pretty (she is the dam of Adara above)






Luke- this is a gorgeous Liz picture but this colt really had a super dishy head






Keep the pictures coming, I am loving all of these pretty horses



!


----------



## nootka (Oct 1, 2005)

MA (miniv), you do know that Brown Betty is my Lailah (avatar)'s gramma, right? ;p

I was talking about Betty today to another breeder who is looking for pretty heads and we were discussing some of the Bond bred horses.

S/B a gorgeous baby!

Liz M.


----------



## nootka (Oct 1, 2005)

Lacey, if I could swing it, I would own Night Calls...she is just amazing. I love everything about her.






Liz


----------



## Lacey (Oct 1, 2005)

Thank you so much Liz



. I really loved Night Calls, she was a sweetheart (not to mention very pretty to look at



). She is now being spoiled rotten by Pat Dempsey (her new mom) and Donna Lavery (her stepmom)



.

I personally LOVE the Bond line. The black and white pinto colt (pictured above) is out of a Bond bred mare (her dam was completely Bond bred and absolutely gorgeous).


----------



## nootka (Oct 1, 2005)

No surprise that Night Calls found a wonderful and appreciative home, at least it stops me from trying to save my pennies and get her, though! *LOL*

That colt, do you have more pics of him as he has grown?

He has the type of head I would like to see on some of my foals...it looks a tiny bit odd at first, but then I have begun to realize how they seem to mature and look so gorgeous as they grow into it.

Liz


----------



## miniapp (Oct 1, 2005)

Beautiful heads!!! I really love Night Calls... WOW! And Minimama's Dolly is SUCH a pretty mare... I had the pleasure of seeing her in person last summer when I went to pick up a weanling that Stacy and her husband graciously hauled back from Nationals for me... she really is beautiful!

Here are a couple of mine... not as refined as some here, but I think noteworthy nonetheless... (LOL!)

My senior stallion: RGR's Pale Warrior






Warriors 2005 daughter: BHM Pale Moon






and one of the very few NONE appaloosa colored daughters of Tiny Tim... (LOL!) RF Bars Miss Teenie...






Great thread!!

Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## manyhorses (Oct 1, 2005)

nootka said:


> I realize there are as many definitions of a gorgeous, extremely beautiful head on a horse as there are horses, but I'd love to see those really dishy heads w/the big eyes, little muzzles, you know, the "wanna be" Arab look....?
> Please share details such as bloodlines and maybe pics of them as a foal and then grown (if you have them).
> 
> Here's my prettiest head, at least I think so:
> ...


How on earth do you add a picture....?? would love to add Vctor/Rabbits pic...he has a Beautiful head..(okay beauty is in the eye of the beholder)...but I seriously thought about keeping this little guy in "tact" when he was dropped off at my farm...but alas, i knew that I did not have the time to properly promote him, and wasn't in need of a stallion...but he is reaaallllyyy nice, and I know the idiot previous owner paid a great deal for him...but above and beyond that .....he's just awsome...even dirt covered, and looking like a wooly mammouth..lol


----------



## Lacey (Oct 1, 2005)

Thank you so much Suzy



!

Liz, I am sorry I don't have anything current of Luke. After he was weaned (last year) he was exported to New Zealand (he is showing over there and does exceptionally well including winning the best head class quite often). I agree, the head does look a bit odd but the bulge type of thing he has going on did flatten out (he looks "normal" now).

This is the only other picture I really have of his head, shown at any earlier age. The Liz M. picture I posted above was taken of him at 1 month old or so this picture was taken of him at a few days old.


----------



## wiccanz (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey Lacey

I'm going down to Luke's NZ owner's farm tomorrow, so will get a chance to see him. Their Website is www.bluegables.co.nz

It's offline at the moment, so they may be updating photos right now.


----------



## Mijke (Oct 1, 2005)

Nice heads everybody!

Here's one of ours, not groomed at all.

Our perlino mare PK Magnolia's Highlight Alibi:


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 1, 2005)

This is Princess- one of my senior mares. I bred her

and I bred her dam and grand dam so I'm rather proud

of her!! She has what I call a "romantic" head- having bred

Arabs for many years I am a little fussy about what I label

"Arab" or even "Araby"- especially as I have also had a lot

of Welsh Mountain ponies!!

They have lovely dishy heads but they are NOT Arabs!!

Sorry about the size- photobucket does exactly as it pleases-

it will probably go smaller later on!!- This mare is a broodmare,

by the way, this was taken in the field, no grooming at all,

I just had a photographer there and I had no pictures of her.

I would not DARE to ask her to "pose"


----------



## Jill (Oct 1, 2005)

Well, I like the heads on all my horses. They are all pretty in their own ways. I think though that the one most people would find the prettiest and most araby would be the one on Erica's Gone and DunIT (Nat'l Top 10 weanling colt). DunIT's got the biggest eyes, too.














​


----------



## strass (Oct 1, 2005)

I think this old thing has an OK head...


----------



## Tami (Oct 1, 2005)

This is my filly Oak Parks Oh My. She is a Double Destiny and Bond Rollback granddaughter.


----------



## Tobey (Oct 1, 2005)

I love nice heads too (who doesn't



) Here's a few I like, none are groomed either. (A couple have just sold in the past month )

This is Silver






And two of Silver's babies:











This is Susie






And Susie's filly


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Oct 1, 2005)

There are some wonderful horses in this thread.

I think maybe I have a couple..

this is Galloping G All That Glows, my stallion at 2 yrs old, forgive the fuzzies....those ears and eyes sold me!






Diminutives Secret Gold Treasure


----------



## smlotsocats (Oct 1, 2005)

Here's my submission!











Yea yea, this is Dusty, my 2 year old dwarf. He has a beautiful face and head with big gorgeous eyes than can melt my heart! He never read the book about being a dwarf or having any limitations! He thinks he is just like all the other horses and turns on the charm for the camera any time any place!


----------



## Dona (Oct 1, 2005)

nootka said:


> Keep 'em coming!  There are some gorgeous heads posted here....
> 
> Dona, your Nickelodeon is another one I think of in the extreme dishy head category though I know you no longer own him, he is still very much one that I dream about being able to breed to, if only he were closer!
> 
> ...


Thanks Liz.



Nikki has always been one of my favorites too. Just for you, here are a couple pics of him. These were taken by Pam Walsh, who owns Nikki now, and is also a great photographer!


----------



## Miniequine (Oct 1, 2005)

WOW, You guys have some GORGEOUS horses!!!

Nicole, Oh, Deja is just such a pretty girl!





The Reeces are breeding some incredible babies with

amazing heads!

This is RFM Dark Knights Simplisensational "Semi"

She's a yearling now.






This is my mare Moose.


----------



## lyn_j (Oct 1, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Found a couple more pics of our pretty araby heads here at L&K.....[/SIZE]

L&K's Sensational Bay






Samuels Cherries Jubilee of L&K






ERMF Darby O Fancys sire now living in South Africa. 2001 South African National Champion and Horse of the year.






Lyn


----------



## Kendra (Oct 1, 2005)

Circle J Jazz Man






Circle J Bobbi Dez

Bobbi's dam, Robin, is the prettiest horse we have, no question. But, of course, I don't have a picture of her.


----------



## MInx (Oct 1, 2005)

Here's Miracle from Windhaven Farm...dad is Boones Gold Melody Boy, Dam is Oak Forest Mardi Gras...she's a teo yr old now but love this picture.






http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/min...cleweanling.jpg

AND her as a yearling...






http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/min...2004Miracle.jpg


----------



## Chynagurl8 (Oct 1, 2005)

Here is my pretty-headed girl, Chyna. She's my first mini and is unregistered.


----------



## Pene (Oct 1, 2005)

We adore our Arabian type miniature horses

Savannah is a gem






Spirit too






so are our stallions


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Oct 1, 2005)

I guess the horse that I have that I USED to like its head the most is Falcon, in my avatar. But since he is three and loosing teeth, well, just call him lumpy head right now! But Lark, Rio, Phaeton and Fiona all have wonderful heads, so I have hope that he will be normal again.



I am very picky about heads!


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Oct 1, 2005)

What pretty heads everyone



! I think it is so awsome for us to own such fine creatures, I have been into minis for 4-5 years, and i am 14, and from what I have herd, there wernt to many arab type minis in the earlier years, so GOOD JOB everyone!

I like my lil Palley's head! Its nothing like some of the others one here, but here it is!











I am just a succer for the arab/refined/dishy type of horses! I hope all my minis will look as good as the ones posted on here someday, and I will produce some nice babies like that someday!

-Gage-


----------



## Sheri Hill (Oct 1, 2005)

Here is my filly from this year. I really like her head.





SH Gorgeous Sunset Bay (pending)






This is Just Spunky (recently gelded, got a tiny black filly from him this year that I am very tickled with!



)






This is Carousel Sudden Eclipse, not real araby head, but I still really like it!






These are my two fillies from this year. Sunset and Pearl. (Eclipse is Sunsets sire and Spunky is Pearls sire) I can't wait to see them shed/clipped next spring!


----------



## Cronewolf (Oct 1, 2005)

RavenHawk000 said:


> We love Araby heads ...................
> 
> Jones' Simply Dazzling
> 
> ...


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow some very lovely heads have been posted here already!

Here is one of my stallion Chips, who I think has a pretty decent head for an appaloosa:






Here is a mare I am leasing, owned by Tammie C-spots miniatures. Little Chief's Spring Blossom:






here is one of Spring's daughter "Crayonbox My Kind Of Rain"


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Oct 1, 2005)

Here's one of the photos that shows off Appy's head - he has such a pretty face!






(don't judge his prettiness by his owner, please!)


----------



## Nancy (Oct 1, 2005)

Here are a couple of my stallions .


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Oct 1, 2005)

And although we've never gotten "the" shot that really does Sarri's head justice, it's soo much prettier in person, here's a REAL ARABIAN head!


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Oct 1, 2005)

bluerogue said:


> I have a colt that would qualify... he's got an extreme Arab type head. But I don't have a website, so can't post pics.
> 476768[/snapback]
> ​



I am posting these for bluerogue

I will let you(bluerogue) tell about him


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Oct 1, 2005)

BTW bluerogue he is ADORBLE! and just GORGEOUS!

-Gage-


----------



## Nancy (Oct 1, 2005)

OOPS didn't mean to make picture so big. I promise the pictures of foals will be small. these are 2004 and 05 Canterbury Farm babies I think they have nice dishy















heads.


----------



## vvf (Oct 1, 2005)

Here are some of our mares...

Valley View Rockin' Raquel






Leepers Cafe Latte






Valley View Spice Girl






Leepers Sugar Temptation (although she now lives in Az.)


----------



## attwoode (Oct 1, 2005)

Lacey, I have envied your mare Night Calls for years. She is everything I love in a mini!

Nicole, I still love Deja Blue. I saw her at two shows this year. Awesome!

Here are my most arabian heads. The first two are of my mare Diamond and the last two are her grandam Katie.


----------



## bluerogue (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks Gage! That's my colt Danny, a coming 2 year old silver buckskin. He's Stouts bred on his dams side and a Celebrations Tennessee Legend grandson on his sires side. His sire is owned by Michelle Sharrock of Wesco Farms, here on the forum. His dam is owned by us. She's going to be rebred for a full sibling next spring. Danny is 27" tall.

Edited to add: Danny still wears a weanling halter. He wore a suckling halter until he was about 9 months old. Both of his parents are under 28".


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch (Oct 1, 2005)

I think we have a few that may qualify...with spots too!





*[SIZE=21pt]Lost Spoke's Winter Dream Catcher aka Catch[/SIZE]*















*[SIZE=21pt]CCMF Legacy's Legend[/SIZE]*















*[SIZE=21pt]Grosshill's El Hombre Falabella[/SIZE]*










We purchased Hombre as a weanling and sold him a few years back.

Dawn


----------



## solupe (Oct 1, 2005)

very au natural......






Her son....


----------



## Bess Kelly (Oct 1, 2005)

Here's one of mine.........






and 3 of his get........


----------



## miniapp (Oct 2, 2005)

Bess...

WOW!











Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## Dona (Oct 2, 2005)

Bess.....I just love that boy!



Almost bought him several years ago. Cheval sent me a video of him, and for a little guy, he can really MOVE! Of course, the fact that he has the most exquisit, exotic head didn't hurt either.


----------



## blusuzi (Oct 2, 2005)

Lost Spoke Ranch said:


> I think we have a few that may qualify...with spots too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


............OMG!!! ..................



Are there words to describe Legend's head and COLORING?!! What did you do right to get him?!! Hope you realise how blessed you are to have him. PLEASE give him a kiss for me, I only wish I could see him in person (horsen??)


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Oct 2, 2005)

> ............OMG!!! ..................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree Legend is a beauty, I have allready e-mailed Dawn about him, and I hope I can get one of his offspring in a few years from now That Ginny Longs Breeding

(http://www.crettercreek.com ) if you dont know who she is, visit her site, and you'll see where he came from! I just LOVE her appy's and I hope I can own one of those someday too

-Gage-


----------



## Miniature217 (Oct 2, 2005)

Wow i love the pics








Leslie


----------



## runamuk (Oct 2, 2005)

Well after looking at many I am going to differ with most



what I see are lots and lots of typey pony heads....very welsh or very shetland in most cases but not MANY true arab type heads.......

I like alot of them as I am a head hunter however very few are "true" arab type heads........most are very much pony type with small tippy ears poppy eyes and some dishiness.....

Arab type tends toward a small muzzle dryness with a chiseled look some dish (often not alot) normal sized ears however tippy......I just do not see that in the mini's.......they still are too pony-esque....this isn't a bad thing....welsh often have gorgeous heads


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Oct 2, 2005)

I think my mare, Velvet, has an Arab head. O' Yeah!! She IS an Arab!!




















(Sorry, I just had to do it!!!



)


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 3, 2005)

Lovely mare "Lorens Mum"!!





Runamuk, I agree, which is why I always say I like my mare's head, My foal has an "Araby" head (what foal does not have a dish, especially clipped to the skin???) But, having bred Arabs with "HEADS" not artificial, not clipped, just _Heads_ I agree- some people need to take a good look at an Arab!! Sorry folks, my aim has been to breed an Arab in Miniature, I've been trying for 25 years and Ameigo and Shah Jehan are the closest I've seen yet- having said that Jehan has the body of a very nice Welsh Sec A and I have only ever seen that particular picture of Ameigo- Have you any full body pictures?? He certainly is beautiful, though, and obviously throws the head!!


----------



## tini-z (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## victoria (Oct 3, 2005)

Well Meg hasn't made it hear to post her filly yet but seen I am its grandmother, I feel I have some bragging rites to this filly and Im sure she wont mind.. Alpha Lilli Vuitton...






I just love this fillies head... Just clipped out not shaved or made up..


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Oct 3, 2005)

rabbitsfizz said:


> Lovely mare "Lorens Mum"!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! I think some of these minis have more of an Arab head than she does though!


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 3, 2005)

Nancy , That Hudge picture of your Stallion Vermilyea Farms Analyze This, Is very Araby...Are you sure he's not a big Arabian



LOL I know he's not but WOW



What a head N neck he Has.......


----------



## SBrown (Oct 3, 2005)

Here are a few of our pretty headed horses........

Yashica Light Vant Huttenest at age 21 (son of Orion Light Vant Huttenest)






Thousand Oaks Sirs Lancelot (son of Cross Country Call Me Sir)






Thousand Oaks Feathers Painted Mime (son of Stonehenge Painted Feather)






Thousand Oaks Yashicas Contessa (daughter of Yashica Light Vant Huttenest)






Thousand Oaks Awesomes Jester (son of Cross Country Call Me Awesome)


----------



## Jill (Oct 3, 2005)

Here is a newer picture I just got of Destiny that shows how nice his head is... It is daintier than I had thought before and I'm very much in love as we all know!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Oct 3, 2005)

Here is my BOB daughter...Rowbuck Bequest of Broadway...I love her head



Her daughter has a beautiful, dishy head too (well, in my opinion!).






her daughter, who is sired by LK Buckeroo God:






Here is a To Sir With Loves Boomer daughter...her mother has an awesome head as well.

Fowler Boomers Exotica Lovesong:






I have several others that I think have beautiful heads...but these are my favorites





Tracy


----------



## SBrown (Oct 3, 2005)

Few more........

Nashvilles Rockin J Precious (daughter of NFCs Nashville)






Pick Me Please (daughter of Sids Rebel)






Rose Buds Irish Rainmaker (daughter of Dell Teras Starman)


----------



## SBrown (Oct 3, 2005)

Last ones.......

Harlans Jesters Exquisite (daughter of Bond Master Jester)






Thousand Oaks Lancelots Lover Boy (son of Thousand Oaks Sirs Lancelot)






Thousand Oaks Sterling Silver (son of Alvadars Double Destiny)


----------



## ohmt (Oct 3, 2005)

I LOVE



this topic so much! We really really strive to produce those awesome araby heads and even though i feel like only a very very few people have come close to achieving that i think what we have come up with is so great! I was looking through some of the very first Journals and then comparing the horses with the ones now. The heads are 100 times better. Here are a couple of ours that I think have really great heads.

This is our 4 yr. old mare, O Henrys Victorias Secret. She's my favorite broodmare. Her sire, Brewers Dark Magic, is pictured in my avatar, and her dam was our very best broodmares EVER, ARC Vicki.





This next one is my very favorite stallion (5 yrs. old), O Henrys Viking. His sire was our best herd sires, ARC Topper, and his dam was our best broodmare, ARC Vicki. I think this stallions head is one of the most araby I've ever seen.








Here's a 05' filly that we had, O Henrys Starbrite. She's by my buckskin Iowas Little Kernel son who throws the most exotic heads! Her dam has one of the prettiest heads on the farm, Mars Vonnie (contender, Brewers, ARC Vicki).





Another daughter of my Iowas Little Kernel son and out of a Wittmaacks Mickey Mouse g-daughter and daughter to ARC Vicki. I had this mare bred to an outside stallion and all of the visitors to the farm wanted to buy her because of her drop dead gorgeous head!!





Okay...I'll leave it at that!! I have lots more I'd like to share though!!!!


----------



## BriarwoodMinis (Oct 3, 2005)

I think Sid has a very nice head....then again I love everything about him!!


----------



## ohmt (Oct 3, 2005)

Briarwood minis-

I am totally in love!!!!!!!


----------



## runamuk (Oct 3, 2005)

SBrown said:


> Few more........
> Nashvilles Rockin J Precious (daughter of NFCs Nashville)
> 
> 
> ...


please please please do not take offense this is a huge compliment......pick me could be mistaken for a section A welsh easily she just screams that welsh mountain pony type............the broad forehead huge eyes tiny tippy ears small muzzle attached to what appears to be a body of substance........she is lovely


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2005)

Lots of lovely minis here!!! Definitely alot of people should be thrilled with their efforts on getting that arab look! I don't think we have any that can match the araby look so many of you have achieved!

Bess - your stallion is gorgeous what is his name?

Nicole - your overall breeding progam is great - lovely heads there!

Sharman - Your mare is such a beauty - Rose Buds Irish Rainmaker (daughter of Dell Teras Starman) She has the feminine qualities I really love to see in a broodmare - just lovely! I've already mentioned how much I like your breeding too!


----------



## SBrown (Oct 4, 2005)

runamuck, thanks for the compliment! Here is the body that goes with the head above......Sid's Rebel daughter, Pick Me Please. We bought her at the Brewer/Rattlesnake Bayou dispersal sale and are very much looking forward to her first foal for us next spring! She is in foal to our stallion, Thousand Oaks Sirs Lancelot, who is a son of Cross Country Call Me Sir by Lazy N Red Boy by Rowdy.


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Oct 4, 2005)

Ok I'm a little late getting into this one but I have to add my appy filly, I think she has the most amazing arabian head, especially for an appaloosa! It is so hard to find a refined, arabian appaloosa miniature out there today...props to those who are breeding for them!!! Thank you to D&M Gemstone Appy's for this beautiful girl!


----------



## normajeanbaker (Oct 4, 2005)

Here are a few of ours. These pictures don't do much justice though in showing how tiny and refined their heads really are:

VPS Just A Tad Bad:






Who's Your Daddy:






Norma Jean Baker(dam of VPS Just A Tad Bad)






~Jen~


----------



## littlefantantasy (Jul 2, 2014)

lyn_j said:


> [SIZE=14pt]Found a couple more pics of our pretty araby heads here at L&K.....[/SIZE]
> 
> L&K's Sensational Bay
> 
> ...


Hallo , hope you are doing good, i realize this is a very old post, but i was hoping you might still have the picture of ERMF DARBY O, i bought him from a lady, a few weeks ago, and would like to get more info of him, pictures of his sire and dam, and i hope for nice pictures of him aswell


----------



## littlefantantasy (Jul 2, 2014)

Hallo, thank you first of all for accepting me on this group, i ve been following qoute a few topics over the past few years, and find it very interesting.

i have a million and one questions

first i would like to find out more about a little stallion i boughtm a few weeks ago, his name is ERMF DARBY O, I would really l.ike some nice pics of him, as well as to find out who was his breeder

regards

mini greetings


----------



## littlefantantasy (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi LYN, I THINK I BOUGHT YOUR LITTLE STALLION THAT WAS IMPORTED TO SOUTH AFRICA, I BOUHGT HIM A FEW WEEKS AGO, HIS NAME IS ERMF DARBY O, I SAW YOU POSTED SOME PICS OF HIM , IN 2005, DO YOU PERHAPS STILL HAVE PICTURES OF HIM

REGARDS


----------

